# My male Cristobal calling to female!!



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

So these guys arrived for me today and within 15 min out of the box, the male began calling to the female! I bought these as a proven pair and they are obviously very active!! I'll keep you posted with pics of any eggs, tadpoles, and etc!!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Haha! THAT is a very good sign and a happy sight

Can't wait for updates!

John


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

They are awesome frogs...they both have a really nice blue coloration on their legs...I am very pleased with them!


----------



## Tropicaldarts (Sep 12, 2013)

Man, wish that I could afford these guys. Good luck!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Well maybe I'll have some froglets for you soon!!


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

They are awesome frogs. Mine never stop calling. Such a great background noise to have. Very relaxing. Good luck and look forward to updates when they lay.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks, the female is fat and always by the male. They seem to be pretty prolific eaters as well. Wish I could get my esperanza going like these guys!!


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice pick up, if there anything like mine it wont be long before you have more than you know what to do with.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I hope for some offspring to trade for other species of pumilio. I have them on clay substrate with a ton of springs and isos so we will see success rates...


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

I should be stocking up on springtails this weekend.. Cant wait, I want my enclosure to look like a you tube video I saw with springtails swarming the tank.. Pumilio buffet,,,lol.. Cant wait until mines are shipped..


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, I can't wait to see pics of your setup!!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

The top two pictures are the female and bottom one is the male on a peperomia!!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Another of the male calling to his lady!! Hopefully they get busy soon!!!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

The entire tank shot!! I need it to warm up so I can get some of the vining plants I have ordered!!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Very nice belly shot

John


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah...I snuck a few pictures tonight! Lots of calling...still no eggs...but considering I got them two days ago....I am overall happy!!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

So, lets hear it guys...what temps hi/lo have you had the best success breeding your pumilio at? I am currently doing hi83° and lo 72 at night...What temps have worked for you guys???


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Alright so I found two eggs today...I got a shipment of new plants in today and planted the tank more heavily. I didn't take more pictures bc I figured they had enough trama with the planting. I'll get some pics tomorrow!!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

So here is my picture of the eggs. There is only two that I can see. The male has stopped calling nonstop and has been guarding the eggs with the female. What an awesome site!


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

That is awesome. Looks like they have been laid for a couple days by the look of them.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah they have been there all week...parents seem to be around them all the time which is a good sign. Can't wait to see them progress into froglets!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, just came home to this today!! 9 in total now!! Such a great sight!


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

PDFanatic said:


> Well, just came home to this today!! 9 in total now!! Such a great sight!


Keep us updated on pictures! 

Marta


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I will Marta, let Brad know as well! You guys are the best!!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Well today I found 4 tadpoles on a bromeliad leaf. Very ironic none of the eggs I took pictures of were fertilized. But they had laid 4-5 more in a different area! I just don't want to bother them but if I can get pictures at some point. I will try my best! But I am very excited to see how many they transport and feed.


----------



## Dart_Man (Mar 23, 2013)

Very cool, and great pics!

My proven pair of cristos were very similar too. Calling the first day of arrival. First clutch found within 10 days. A total of 3 clutchs found within 20 days. I now have 1 visible tad nearly oow (probably 2-3 weeks away). The male is calling all day on and off, very loud but pleasant. He makes sure I dont oversleep  

Love these frogs! Good luck with the tads!!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, today the female laid another clutch of four eggs and I just saw the male fertilizing those! So looks like they are keeping busy! I believe that is clutch 4 or 5 now. I also got a new morph of pumilio today. Valle Del Rey and about 2 hours after I got them into their tank the male has been calling like crazy. This is a gorgeous rare morph. Purplish blue legs and yellow-red-orange bodies. I will start another thread on them. They are great. I want to document my findings with these eggs for newer pumilio owners with a lot of questions. So from the time they laid eggs until I got tadpoles forming has been about 7 days. I will post when the female transports as well. I want to document timelines on the life cycle.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Now I have 3-4 tadpoles that are very very lively! They seem to go crazy racing in circles! Seems like a pretty boring meaningless existence to me! Now I have 3 good clutches of eggs at one time right now. 1 of the clutches is the tadpoles. I am wondering how many eggs such a little frog can pop out in a one to two week span. But anyway I'm gonna go get pics!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I snuck in before mom and dad were awake!! Enjoy!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

How far developed are your pumilio tads before mom transports them to a bromeliad??


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

PDFanatic said:


> How far developed are your pumilio tads before mom transports them to a bromeliad??


Not until they are fully formed tads that have broken out of the egg sac, then within a day or two of squirming around. Also dont worry right away if she dosent pick them up, i've had females wait up to four days to transport.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, they should be getting transferred any day now. Hopefully I can catch a few transport pictures!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, I caught her transporting this little guy today. I have found 6 other tadpoles all together in various spots in my tank! I can't wait to see what color froglets they throw! I'll keep everyone updated!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

It was kind of funny how she deposited the tad, she was all the way under water in the brom. I thought she was going to drown! Pretty amusing.


----------



## Polypodium (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi PDFanatic,

I have a young trio of Cristobals that are almost mature and my first pumilo to boot. I have been watching this thread as a what to expect and look out for with mine for when the time comes.

Good luck with your tads and keep the updates coming!

Gary


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I have had a lot of fun with this thread. I hope you have success with yours as I have with mine. Good luck to you!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

So, I have noticed that my female deposited 2 tadpoles into one bromeliad. I am wondering if this is going to be an issue due to oophaga tadpoles possible being cannibalistic. It is not too big of a deal I have 4 more tadpoles forming on top of the 4 that are deposited somewhere.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Update: I now have had 6-7 tadpoles deposited in various bromeliads to date! I couldn't be happier! I am very excited to see the color variations from the offspring in this pair of San Cristobal Island Pumilio. Hopefully soon I will have some f-1 to trade for some other morphs of pumilio! I am seeding tanks with a ton of isopods and springtails!! I will keep everyone updated on anything exciting that happens. I have slowed down the misting etc. due to a move within the next week. I hope this move will not effect any of the deposition sites or the tadpole rearing.


----------



## Mparrish74 (Feb 3, 2014)

would love to buy off spring if you have any


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Tadpoles are getting huge! Hopefully I will have pictures of a froglet morphed out very soon!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I have noticed lately that my female has seemed to neglect some of the tadpoles she had transported. She has about 7-10 tadpoles deposited that I can see. Keep in mind I did move to a new house which could have been traumatic for them. The tadpoles are alive but she seems to have slowed down on feeding them. She is absolutely huge! Almost gravid huge but I know she is full of eggs. She resembles an acorn squash lol! I do have some more new pumilio coming next week. I have ordered a gorgeous pair of golddust cemetery bastis. They are quite a stunning pair. I will start a new thread with pics and updates on them. I am currently in the middle of a 75 gallon build for my trio of Valle Del Rey. It has been very costly and I will have well over 1,500 dollars invested with just wood and plants. Add in the cost of the frogs and it is easily 2,000 dollars or better! I will try to keep updating this thread as some tadpoles should be morphing any time now. Stay tuned and ill keep you up to date!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, he has back legs and I am assuming any day he will be coming out of water! Can't wait to see my first Cristobal froglets!!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, here it is! Cristobal froglets #1!! I got him tonight and put him into his first grow out tank! There are a few more about to morph maybe tonight or tomorrow! Very exciting!!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

So there is the cycle from eggs to froglets!!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

A couple pictures from this morning of a grow out. I have them on Pumilo's homemade clay substrate with a ton of springtails. Then on the clay is a healthy topping of leaf litter. I have a couple more froglets ready to morph anytime now!


----------

